# Need to know about Zebra Snails.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I plan on getting one zebra snail for my 3 gallon to combat the algae problem I have. I would like to know the following...

1) If there is not enough algae in the tank can I feed it something else?

2) Is aquarium salt safe for them?

3) What is the ideal temperature? My tank is usually betwee 77 - 82 degrees.

4) How do I make sure their shells are strong? I read that they need calcium. How do I go about adding this to their diet/water?

5) Do they have a large bioload?

6) Will a single snail be able to reproduce by itself? I don't want a explosion.

7) Will a larger one be fine with a Betta?

8) Are they extra sensitive to certain medications?


Thanks.


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have the answers to all of your questions BUT:

1. Mine ate algae wafers as well as the veggies (yam, lettuce, cucumber) I put in for my pleco.
2. It should be fine. They require salt/brackish water to breed.
3. That temp range should be fine
4. I add a water hardener that contains a bit of calcium. Otherwise you could probably use Calcium Chloride. Kent makes a Ca product for marine use also.
5. Not sure about this as I've only ever had them in larger tanks where the fish contributed more to the bioload than the snails ever could.
6. They will not reproduce in a freshwater tank. They need salt/brackish water to reproduce. They might lay eggs but they will not hatch. The eggs look like sesame seeds and are hard to remove from glass and decor (you have to scrape them off with your fingernail or a knife).
7. The snail won't harm the betta and the betta shouldn't bother the snail as they don't protrude much from their shell.
8. I don't know about this one.

I really like these snails. They are good algae eaters, don't reproduce, and are quite pretty. Hope that helps!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks AtomicPenguin. It certainly helps 

Will my Betta eat the eggs? The tank is acrylic so I am afraid of scratching it. If I left the eggs alone will they rot?

I read about adding shells in the aquarium for calcium. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

One more question. 

9. Will they eat my live plants?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep them with plants no problemo


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Atom said:


> Thanks AtomicPenguin. It certainly helps
> 
> Will my Betta eat the eggs? The tank is acrylic so I am afraid of scratching it. If I left the eggs alone will they rot?
> 
> I read about adding shells in the aquarium for calcium. Has anyone done this?


My betta did not eat the eggs and they do not seem to rot. They just sit there seemingly forever
I added crushed coral to my apple snail tank and they always seem to have nice, healthy shells but I can't say that this is because of the coral as I add a water hardener to this tank as well.
And the nerites have never bothered my plants.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

-The eggs sit there for forever. As in about 6 months IME. Luckily they seem to prefer laying them on driftwood / rocks as opposed to the tank glass.

-I fed mine spinach (bettas tend to steal the algae wafers and get themselves really bloated). Spinach is also a good source of calcium but you will still want to add some buffer to the tank

-I'm concerned that the bioload may be a little much for a 3g... I had 2 with a betta in a 5g and they pooped a lot! Just 1 in a 5g with a betta was quite fine though. Just keep tabs on your nitrate.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> -I fed mine spinach (bettas tend to steal the algae wafers and get themselves really bloated). Spinach is also a good source of calcium but you will still want to add some buffer to the tank
> 
> -I'm concerned that the bioload may be a little much for a 3g... I had 2 with a betta in a 5g and they pooped a lot! Just 1 in a 5g with a betta was quite fine though. Just keep tabs on your nitrate.


Did you feed them fresh lettuce? or boiled?

I'm most concerned about eggs all over the place and the bioload.

Hopefully my weekly water change and plants will keep the nitrates down. I will keep an eye out though. Thanks.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

The only leafy green I bother boiling is Kale, its very tough and fibrous. All other leafies (lettuce of any kind, spinach, etc.) can be thrown into the freezer for at least an hour. When you remove it from the freezer it will thaw and be all wilty and ready to eat. I just buy a bunch of spinach, wash it, put it in a freezer bag and freeze it. Just take a few leaves out at feeding time, thaw and serve!

The snails seem to lay eggs in spurts... my female only went on two egg-laying extravaganzas since I got her a year ago. Thats the other thing... nerites are NOT hermaphodites so there is only a 50% chance your snail will even be capable of laying eggs. Unfortunately there is no way to sex them unless you physically see the snail laying eggs.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Kelly528. I will try the spinach.

Got the snail today. In 2 hours we pooped 5 times in his bag! This is going to be trouble.

I think I will rotate him into a different tank every week.


----------

